# Wedgewood/Magic Chef - Don't be afraid!



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I can put a myth to bed after a sucessful weekend using our american wedgewood oven. Used it at about 300 degrees F and put stuff on top shelf setting. Cooked everything perfect.

So stop forking out wedges of cash for new ovens! :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Jamie Oliver would be proud of you shane, Its a bad workman that blames his tools anyway
Geo


----------

